

How not to handle support as a hosting company - mjnaus
http://chillyorange.com/hosting-horror-stories-stay-clear-vps9/

======
labpdx
At the end of day one, possibly day two, of the site being down and losing
money, I would have already transferred services and moved on.

~~~
mjnaus
Yup, in hindsight I should have done just that. However at that point I was
still hopeful and positive that VPS9 support would step up (since they've been
helpful in the past with smaller issues).

